# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοσία ελαιοραβδιστικού Από μπαταρία

## ahtarmas

Καλησπέρα σας. Διάβασα όσα περισσότερα άρθρα μπόρεσα από το φόρουμ για να προσπαθήσω να μην επαναλάβω μια ερώτηση που έχει ήδη γίνει. βρήκα κάποια άρθρα για ελαιοραβδιστικά και λένε πως να ρυθμίσουμε στροφές σε δυναμό ή να κατασκευάσουμε τροφοδοτικό πάνω από 10 Αμπέρ.
Έχω ένα ελαιοραβδιστικό που έχει μέγιστη απόδοση στα 18 βολτ με κατανάλωση 9 Αμπέρ. Θα ήθελα να το τροφοδοτίσω με μπαταρία που διαθέτω 12v/120Ah. Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα dc to dc 12-20 βόλτ ρυθμιζόμενο σε αρκετά βατ, ώστε να πετύχω τη λειτουργία του;

----------


## agis68

Αυτό σου κάνει? http://circuitschematicelectronics.b...l#.ULLwwGcZ6So  βέβαια με 100W που δίνει αυτό το κύκλωμα υποστηρίζει περίπου 5Α και εσυ θες περίπου 9 και εδώ εχουμε πρόβλημα! To βλέπω δύσκολο λοιπόν, Το μηχανημα σου αποδίδει 180 βαττ στα 18 βολτ με 10Α Συνιστώ να ενώσεις δύο 12 Μπαταρίες ωστε να αποκτήσεις τα 24 V που χρειάζεσαι και θα έχουν και τη δύναμη να  υποστηρίξουν τη συσκευή που οδηγούν.  Για τη φόρτιση των μπαταριών αν δεν αγοράσεις κατι έτοιμο συνιστώ το απλό κύκλωμα το οποίο έχω φτιάξει και εγώ που είναι εδώ
καλή συνέχεια

----------


## ahtarmas

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Το κυκλωμα φόρτισης φαίνεται αρκετά καλό. Ωστόσο χρησιμοποιώ έναν φορτιστή που ανέκαθεν υπήρχε στην αποθήκη μου... Η σκέψη να βάλω και 2η μπαταρία είναι στο μυαλό μου. Μήπως όμως έτσι καεί το μοτέρ, αφού όταν οι μπαταρίες θα είναι πλήρως φορτισμένες θα αγγίζουν τα 28v;

----------


## Magneto

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Το κυκλωμα φόρτισης φαίνεται αρκετά καλό. Ωστόσο χρησιμοποιώ έναν φορτιστή που ανέκαθεν υπήρχε στην αποθήκη μου... Η σκέψη να βάλω και 2η μπαταρία είναι στο μυαλό μου. Μήπως όμως έτσι καεί το μοτέρ, αφού όταν οι μπαταρίες θα είναι πλήρως φορτισμένες θα αγγίζουν τα 28v;



Δηλαδη δυο μπαταριες 12V πληρως φορτισμενες σε σειρα βγαζουν 28V; Σαν περιεργο ακουγεται. Υποψιαζομαι πως ο φορτιστης μπαταριων που εχεις δινει 14V η περισσοτερο. Εαν μετρας την φορτισμενη μπαταρια στα 14V, αυτα τα 2 επιπλεον βολτ χανονται οταν δωσει η μπαταρια σε φορτιο.

Πιστευω πως κυκλωμα PWM στα 24V με ικανοτητα παροχης ρευματος 20-30Α με μοσφετ σε ψυκτρες ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεσαι. Διοτι αυτο θα ρυθμιζει το ευρος παλμου και την ταση στο μοτερ με ποτενσιομετρο.

Να φτιαξεις τετοιο κυκλωμα PWM για μεγαλα ρευματα δεν ειναι κατασκευη για αρχαριους. Ενα τετοιο PWM στην αγορα κοστιζει 60-80ε ή περισσοτερο

----------


## Gearloose

Κι εγώ προσπαθώ για κάτι τέτοιο με άλλο τρόπο βέβαια... αντιγράφοντας ένα άλλο που έπεσε στα χέρια μου:

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66548

σήμερα τελείωσα με την κατασκευή (PCB και κόλλημα). Αύριο ίσως να το δοκιμάσω με μοτέρ γιατί δεν έχω ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε τα εργαλεία να το μετρήσω για να δω αν δουλεύει

----------


## JOUN

Φανταζομαι κατι τετοιο θα κανει δουλεια:http://www.ebay.com/itm/600W-10A-inp...item35bf313613

----------


## agis68

Πολύ καλό για τέτοια τιμή....

----------


## JOUN

Ε ναι για 22Ε δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις καν για να βρεις κατι αλλο.Εννοειται οτι μονο τα εξαρτηματα θα κοστιζουν παραπανω(αν τα βρεις)

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπέρα σας. Διάβασα όσα περισσότερα άρθρα μπόρεσα από το φόρουμ για να προσπαθήσω να μην επαναλάβω μια ερώτηση που έχει ήδη γίνει. βρήκα κάποια άρθρα για ελαιοραβδιστικά και λένε πως να ρυθμίσουμε στροφές σε δυναμό ή να κατασκευάσουμε τροφοδοτικό πάνω από 10 Αμπέρ.
> Έχω ένα ελαιοραβδιστικό που έχει μέγιστη απόδοση στα 18 βολτ με κατανάλωση 9 Αμπέρ. Θα ήθελα να το τροφοδοτίσω με μπαταρία που διαθέτω 12v/120Ah. Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα dc to dc 12-20 βόλτ ρυθμιζόμενο σε αρκετά βατ, ώστε να πετύχω τη λειτουργία του;






Φίλε,, άκουσε με.. 
χωρίς μηχανή με δυναμό [γεννήτρια ελαιοραβδιστικου] δεν κανείς τίποτα,,


και τις απαντήσεις που σου έχουν εδώ ξεχνά τες,, αυτοί τις ελιές τις γκρεμανε-ραβδίζουν στο σούπερ μάρκετ  :Biggrin: 


με σκέτη μπαταριά δεν θα δουλέψεις ούτε μια ώρα στο ελαιοπεριβολο.


ειδα την ερώτηση σου από την αρχή αλλά φανταστικά οτι κάποιος θα σου έδινε την σωστή απάντηση.

----------


## JIM_6146B

το ερώτημα είναι για πόσοι ώρα θα σε κρατήσει η μπαταρία ?? 

Στην περίπτωση ενός φίλου κάναμε το εξής  . Έχει  μια μικρή γεννήτρια 220v . Πήραμε εναν μετασχηματιστή  220/12/ 200W μία γέφυρα εναν πυκνωτή 22000 mf  ασφάλειες και κάναμε ενα τροφοδοτικό .   

Περιμένουμαι να έρθει το ελαιοραβδιστικό και βλέπουμε .... 

Πάρε και μια ιδέα  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XueA7...eature=related

----------

-nikos- (27-11-12)

----------


## JOUN

> Θα ήθελα να το τροφοδοτίσω με μπαταρία που διαθέτω 12v/120Ah. Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα dc to dc 12-20 βόλτ ρυθμιζόμενο σε αρκετά βατ, ώστε να πετύχω τη λειτουργία του;



Εγω απαντησα σ'αυτο..

----------


## agis68

> Φίλε,, άκουσε με.. 
> χωρίς μηχανή με δυναμό [γεννήτρια ελαιοραβδιστικου] δεν κανείς τίποτα,,
> 
> 
> και τις απαντήσεις που σου έχουν εδώ ξεχνά τες,, αυτοί τις ελιές τις γκρεμανε-ραβδίζουν στο σούπερ μάρκετ




Ti λες ρε Νικολάκη σοβαρά!!!! εγώ ραβδίζω ελιές στη Κρήτη κάθε χρόνο....αλλα με το χέρι εκεί να δεις ταλαιπωρία.....και εχεις μια μανία με τα δυναμό!!!!:P

----------


## Magneto

> Φανταζομαι κατι τετοιο θα κανει δουλεια:http://www.ebay.com/itm/600W-10A-inp...item35bf313613



Δεν ειναι κακο, λιγο μικρο το βλεπω. Με input current 12A - output 10A φαινεται πως θα λειτουργει στο οριο.
Εαν τα καταφερει με το δυναμο θα ζεσταινεται πολυ. Δεν εχει και ανεμιστηρα. Το βλεπω να καιγεται σε μιση ωρα χρησης.

Γιατι δεν κοιτατε PWM με δυνατοτητα 20-30Α στα 24V;

----------


## ahtarmas

Παιδιά, δούλεψα σήμερα το μηχάνημα με την μπαταρία για 7 ώρες περίπου και δεν "κρέμασε". Απλά οι στροφές είναι λίγες. (ενοείται πως αυτή τη στιγμή η μπαταρία φορτίζει...). Αν παραγγείλλω αυτόν τον μετατροπέα από το e-bay, σε πόσο καιρό θα είναι εδώ;

----------


## JOUN

Yπολογιζε το ελαχιστο 2 εβδομαδες..Οσο πλησιαζουν τα Χριστουγεννα τοσο ποιο πολυ θα αργησει..

----------

